# Looking for an exploring friend in Nottingham



## shanan (Nov 23, 2010)

Im sorry, im not sure if im breaking the rules, I have a possible first explore in mind, Im not even sure if its possible yet tbh, but my husband has said im not allowed to go on my own because terrible things will happen to me lol

how did you meet your explore friends? was it someone you already knew and happened to share an interest with?


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 23, 2010)

I've always explored alone Shanan, apart from the odd meet up. One thing I'd suggest is to look at the threads, make some post comments, and when you've been here a little while to private message people you see from your area. As for your husband...no comment because it would be rude! 
Welcome to DP, btw.


----------



## KooK. (Nov 23, 2010)

An old friend of mine who had got into it introduced me, and I met some other explorers through them, but I have since met other people using sites like this. I started by putting up reports from solo explores, and found other people who were just starting in the local area and PMd them to see if they wanted to meet up, and now have a couple of regular exploring buddies as well as arranging to meet other explorers around the country when I'm out and about.

Won't your husband go out with you?


----------



## shanan (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks for the advice, i just get so excited reading all these threads and seeing the amazing photos people can get, I want to be getting some for myself!

He wouldnt go out with me no, he would freak out at the thought of it, plus we have young children so if one of us is doing somethng the other usually cant LOL


----------



## Neosea (Nov 23, 2010)

Take your husband with you.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Nov 23, 2010)

shanan said:


> my husband has said im not allowed to go on my own because terrible things will happen to me lol



In Nottingham that's not bad advice.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 23, 2010)

I tend to go out alone though I do tell my wife where I'm going and take my phone along. I have also gone on a few explores with some people I met up with though only one was from on here. My explores tend to be rural so I'm not likley to run into trouble other than with a landowner who are generally amenable if you ask first. 
Can't see what terrable thigs can happen unless you enter a place wich is unsafe in which case your better off leaving it alone. Best thing is to plan where you want to go and like Foxy said PM some one near.


----------



## shanan (Nov 23, 2010)

Im not sure what he thinks will happen lol

My first explore i want to do, i know the builders are going in soon and the council have moaned about it not being safe, but if that were the case would pedestrians still be able to walk directly outside it? school children too? im going to do a daylight recce first though


----------



## Masonry-Lover (Nov 25, 2010)

ThenewMendoza said:


> In Nottingham that's not bad advice.





Neosea said:


> Take your husband with you.



Both sound like good advice , if you do go on your own make sure you have Ur wits about you!.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 25, 2010)

Take your kids too, then have a picnic in the clock tower!


----------



## krela (Nov 25, 2010)

shanan said:


> Im not sure what he thinks will happen lol
> 
> My first explore i want to do, i know the builders are going in soon and the council have moaned about it not being safe, but if that were the case would pedestrians still be able to walk directly outside it? school children too? im going to do a daylight recce first though



Oh it's most likely not "safe", abandoned buildings very rarely are. But safety is a relative term and H&S definitions of safe tend to assume you're a complete moron with no kind of common sense what so ever.

Common sense tends to make things safe or at least make you recognise the non safe parts...


----------



## Bunker Bill (Nov 25, 2010)

Welcome , I take my Son,he's well into it now  its good to have another person with you if you are climbing or going into old buildings, that may have rotten floor boards and joists, you may not allways have coverage with a mobile, especially if underground.


----------



## theoss (Nov 25, 2010)

If safety is you main concern (and why not) then it does make more sense to not explore alone.

I have been out alone, as a pair, and as a large group. Either is good, group explores are more relaxed and sociable, if your in a pair it's probably with someone you know well and trust which is prefered in some situations - but the most satisying explores for me have been alone, particularly where I have found a new site, gained access, and got the first (and occasionally only) pictures to come out of there.


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 25, 2010)

Keep away from Radford and a solo would be ok lol - but i go solo in radford also haha


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 25, 2010)

shanan said:


> thanks for the advice, i just get so excited reading all these threads and seeing the amazing photos people can get, I want to be getting some for myself!
> 
> He wouldnt go out with me no, he would freak out at the thought of it, plus we have young children so if one of us is doing somethng the other usually cant LOL



Ah! The plight of the urbex parent. And people thought _I _was mad....


----------



## fallentm (Jan 24, 2011)

Also from Nottingham, would love someone to go check a few places out with. No one I know is even remotely interested!


----------

